# Possible extractor pin/ spring/ failure in the making?? help! pics included!



## BVSig229 (May 2, 2011)

As the title says, i've shot about 500 rds through my p229 and cleaning it today i noticed what i beleive it the extractor assesmbly seems to be bowing/sticking at a slant from the slide? Are all sigs like this or is it starting to move slowly? Help is appreciated!

Not sure if its called the extractor but you guys can see what i'm talking about, the pin seems to be pushed out to the side...










Could it be my eyes? In this pic everything looks norrmal?


----------



## BVSig229 (May 2, 2011)




----------



## BVSig229 (May 2, 2011)




----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

It doesn't look right to me. I just checked a few of my stainless slide Sig's and the extractor is flush with the slide. My best guess from a picture would be a bad extractor.


----------



## BVSig229 (May 2, 2011)

Top Gun Supply said:


> It doesn't look right to me. I just checked a few of my stainless slide Sig's and the extractor is flush with the slide. My best guess from a picture would be a bad extractor.


Just stripped the gun and the actual extrator plate MOVES when i apply pressure with my finger. I'm almost positive its not supposed to do that. Time to send it back it guess.....


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

You definitely need to send it back. The extractor bolt is broken or missing.


----------



## BVSig229 (May 2, 2011)

Update: Posted this on sigforum.com, a user linked me to the sig sauer website tutorials and the instructor is giving a how to on inspecting the slide and states the extractor is supposed to have play in it when inspecting it, shouldn't movie freely, but with pressure. Another memeber took a look at his older sigs and the extractor site flush with them, took a pic for me of his new p220 and it sits just like mine. Fired 100 rounds through it at the range yesterday, everything when perfect, also took a look at a 226 and the pin is slanted and the extrator moved like mine.

From what i was told is there is a spring behind that pin, which allow's it to have play. 

I knew thought the extractor would move like that.


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

Yes, behind the pin is a spring. To remove the extractor, you depress the pin, hold your tongue just right, and tilt the extractor out. The spring keeps pressure on the extractor for function and to hold it in place. Then you let the spring and extractor pin fly across the room and spend the next hour looking for it. Wear safety glasses whenever messing with springs. 

As long as it is running, you should be okay, but I would still keep an eye on it.


----------

